# Rare pelican fish



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Didn't plan on going fishing today so I had no bait. It was nice after work though so I figured I would go throw a spoon for a bit. Made a cast started the retrieve and was looking down the beach to see if I could spot any swimmy stuff. I heard a big splash and looked in the direction of my lure. All I could see was water splashing everywhere, so I thought neat, a fish. In a second all the water fell back down and I saw I had a pelican fish on. It must have spotted my shiny spoon and wanted to eat it. Any way, brought it in and being as this was my first pelican fish, I was unsure of the regulations. So I released it. Wouldn't want to get caught with an undersized pelican fish...


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

crazy birds...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha! That happened to me under three mile bridge a few years back. Felt a big tug and something heavy on the other end and reeled up one of those duck things that are around the bridge. I was like wtf? my bait was 15ft deep! lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I caught one of those endangered pelican fish a couple weeks ago. They are hitting on anything that shines and top waters...


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Gonna get it mounted?


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

The pelican have been crazy! They attacked my cast net, my boat and my son at fish river!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

They are AMAZINGLY light when you pick one up.

I rescued one that could not fly for some reason once. I brought him to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest Florida.

He did not like being captured, but was plenty friendly afterwards. 

They "bite" with their beaks but it is harmless.

The local sanctuary is very cool and I think they are always looking for fish donations:

http://www.pensacolawildlife.com/

Jim


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

jim t said:


> They are AMAZINGLY light when you pick one up.
> 
> I rescued one that could not fly for some reason once. I brought him to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest Florida.
> 
> ...


 they will take any kind of meat as long as it is not processed. a good program they provide.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

wonder how it tastes?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I would imagine they taste like a fishy tasting shoe leather.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

If you ever eat a hooded merganser, thats prolly what pelican tastes like but tougher.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

Caught one last year! Don't want to catch any more,had a tough time getting my hook out! All went well in the end he was fine.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Had my own battle with a pelican once. The odd thing about it was that earlier in the day we had a seagull get wrapped up in some trolling lines. Couldn't catch a fish that day, but caught two birds without trying!


----------

